# Are we having DOS attacks this weekend ?



## Happyflowerlady (May 27, 2018)

When I went to check on my usual favorite forum early this morning, I received one of those shocking messages that said something like “this account has been suspended”, and the forum could not be reached at all. 
At first, it seemed like I might have been banned; but then I realized that it said suspended and not that I was banned, and I remembered this had happened before when there was one of those DOS (denial of service) attacks that took out the main server for the forum. 

At that time, we were being hit with DOS attacks from China, and it looked like one of the main ones was in the part of the United States where our little forum was located; so it was not actually the forum itself being targeted, but something larger that was in that part of the country. 
So, far, I have checked the other forums that I belong to, and only the one is down, but that is only from forums that I know about. 

Since this is happening on a holiday weekend, I am wondering if it will take until Tuesday for the servers to be working again. 
Has anyone else had problems with favorite websites being offline ?  
I looked at the Norse map to see if I could tell where the attacks are hitting, but even Norse is down , which is a bad sign !


----------



## Don M. (May 27, 2018)

There have been several reports, in recent weeks, about Russian hackers trying to "invade" routers and modems.  If you are experiencing sudden "strange" symptoms, the recommendation is to reboot your router....basically, just power it off, wait a few seconds. then power it back up.  This should clear any "glitches" it may have sustained.  Also, it is Very Important to keep your Op System (W10), and Anti-virus, etc., up to date with the latest releases.  

https://www.cnet.com/news/us-uk-warn-of-russian-hackers-targeting-millions-of-routers/


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 27, 2018)

Thank you for the good information, Don; but this has nothing whatsoever to do with my router, or anything specific to me personally. 
It is another whole forum that has been knocked off-line, and I have been receiving messages from other forum members since early this morning, all wondering what happened to our (beloved) little forum, and thinking that they had been banned for some unknown reason. 
I have been letting everyone know (that I knew how to reach) that it was some kind of an attack on the server, or at least something to do with the servers for the other forum; but so far, we have not heard from the owner of that forum, so either he is not able to get online at all, or he just has not seen the messages people have sent to him. 

What really concerns me is that the whole Norse attack map is also offline, because that is ALWAYS on and shows where the attacks are coming from, where they are targeting, and what specific kind of attack is happening. 
I will keep checking Norse and see if they come back online again, and hopefully, this is not a widespread attack here in the US.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2018)

Yes me .....as you would have guessed HFL


----------

